# Need spawn? fish with me



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Would love to trade some salmon spawn for fishing partner that knows how to put me on a fish or two if someone is in need of some eggs.
Nothing like putting in the time to learn, I know. I just have not caught many winter steelhead and don't get many chances to go so my learning curve is too slow. I've been to the AuSable a couple times in the past few years and used to roll spawn there below the Foote dam over thirty years ago. Would like to try and pull off a mid-week day in January.
Would be happy to bb spawn, float jigs, foam beads (don't have any), whatever you think will get bit.
~dave


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

winter time brown trout spawn time...

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have plenty of spawn and I am going out a short distance from St Ignace next Wed Jan 1. I will be ice fishing for steelhead send a pm if you are interested. Just no place around with open water but I can get them under the ice pretty good.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Be prepared to walk through Alot of snow I mean alot I've got 33in tires and I tried to drive down a two track it came over my doors I was buried had a guy pull me out with 38s luckily as for fishing went 4-6 two 7-8 lb hens and a pair of 3-4lb bucks all bright chrome no one fishing the backs there all at rea or dam but if your not in good shape don't temp it I was am wore out you will walk far through at least knee deep snow I got my go pro when I get home hopefully I can put together a video it was a blast tight lines yall !

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Davelobi said:


> Would love to trade some salmon spawn for fishing partner that knows how to put me on a fish or two if someone is in need of some eggs.
> Nothing like putting in the time to learn, I know. I just have not caught many winter steelhead and don't get many chances to go so my learning curve is too slow. I've been to the AuSable a couple times in the past few years and used to roll spawn there below the Foote dam over thirty years ago. Would like to try and pull off a mid-week day in January.
> Would be happy to bb spawn, float jigs, foam beads (don't have any), whatever you think will get bit.
> ~dave


Don't knock yourself too hard for not being able to catch steelhead in the dead of winter...........it's one of the most difficult and demanding times of the year to hook 'em up. When the water reaches its coldest .levels in late December until some major warm ups in later March, the fish hold tight in the deepest holes, and you dang near have to put the bait right at their nose in order for them to move. Usually just to get about 3 or 4 good hookups during the day you're doing VERY WELL! Best time to fish is the middle of the day when even a little sun might warm the water up just a fraction and make the fish just a tiny bit more active. The best thing though, IMO, aaout going after them this time of year, is the solitude.......absolutely PRICELESS. Good Luck!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Shift7609 said:


> Be prepared to walk through Alot of snow I mean alot I've got 33in tires and I tried to drive down a two track it came over my doors I was buried had a guy pull me out with 38s luckily as for fishing went 4-6 two 7-8 lb hens and a pair of 3-4lb bucks all bright chrome no one fishing the backs there all at rea or dam but if your not in good shape don't temp it I was am wore out you will walk far through at least knee deep snow I got my go pro when I get home hopefully I can put together a video it was a blast tight lines yall !
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Damn, I was just getting my boat out...lol


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Today Jon?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Today Jon?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No, I won't be back on the river until January. My trips have been quite spaced lately. The lack of pressure makes it not as bad to take though..lol.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jay is that your car parked in the way at the rea red launch?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol nah ill be in the giant Yukon tomorrow my last trip was over a month ago. But I do like to park like a jerk sometimes haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thought I might get lucky.Oh well have to wait till they move or walk and that would suck.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Getting winter Steelhead to bite isn't always easy, but it isn't always difficult, either. In very cold water the bites tend to be real light. Sometimes your line just stops, and you have to know to set the hook or they let go before you have a chance. I have had bites in 3* temps before. Heck, I landed 3 fish at Foote dam one day, when the high temp was 3*. Not a breath of wind, or I wouldn't have stayed out, but the fish were willing to bite. 

They do like slow deep sandy holes in winter, and they frequently lie on the inside of deep bends, or deep tailouts of holes. They will often hit real small offerings in very cold water, when they won't hit larger baits/flies at all. Salmon eggs tied into bags get more bites for me than anything else, day-in, and day-out. Sometimes bags tied with fresh Steelhead skein spawn out-produce everything else by a wide margin. Sometimes a single waxworm, or wiggler in a #10 hooks gets bites, when nothing else will. 

Dang, Jon. That looks like my boat. One of these years I am going to remember to wrap it in a tarp. Maybe. :lol: Probably not. 

If you need spawn, fish with me. :evilsmile I catch a lot of hens, LOL.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Today was slow slow slow went.2-2 this am this evening I caught a pike and a huge sucker or wait maybe that was a clue to me to get outta dodge lol but temps were cold @ 7 this am and 25 was high I got but Tomorrow is supposed to push 40.so one more day I'll put the waders on fish came on spawn both times with orange floaters small bags 5-6 eggs king spawn from the west side non cured but the fish are here just time and effort if u don't have a boat be prepared to be exhausted! Tight lines

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Herb that was a group of 3 In a drift Boat i was there when they launched

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I agree on all of this. I will say, that the fish don't shut down this time of year. I think they just get a little moody, like we do. We've hooked up to 17 fish wading the Au Sable in the winter and we've had days where we never had a single sniff. A lot of days can be search, search, search...last hole, 5-6 fish. All kinds of things can happen in the winter. Two years ago, a buddy and I hit back to back doubles in 34* water. They certainly will go in the winter. I don't use kings eggs really at all anymore, aside from early fall fish. I always got coho or if I feel the need, brown trout. I've kept a few hens from the AS(all I'm catching) and forgot the skeins in the fridge twice now. No big loss...

Lol...my boat is BURIED Breck! There's around 30" on the ground and close to two feet on the boat, trailer and chicken coops :lol:! I took it off the trailer in late October, rolled it over and leaned it against a stump for winter. We get way too much snow to keep it sitting normal on the trailer.


----------

